# Myras waiting thread



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I felt her baby today! And she's building an adorable udder.

Due between January 25 and February 25ish.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Jumping up and down - want pix of her babies


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

after all she has been through...this is an exciting thread!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Normally my does are quite affectionate when pregnant. Myra is the OPPOSITE! Its kind of making me sad but also cracking me up at the same time.

DO NOT TOUCH ME is what she'd be screaming right now if she was a person.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's very cute, and that udder is really adorable! Some I think really surprise you on personality changes. We have a doe, in her first pregnancy she was a complete psycho, OMGoodness dare you ever try to touch her! Then when she went into labor she wanted... 'me.' 2nd pregnancy was so/so. This pregnancy she's a sweetheart, and enjoys the attention (just don't wander down her belly lol). Of course she's still a psycho when it comes to feeding time haha....


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh man, I love adorable FF udders! Myra was cute enough already!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh..I just love this goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She is just so sassy right now!

"NO! I DO NOT want to step in that puddle, you MUST come to ME"
"NO! Don't TOUCH ME, especially DO NOT TOUCH MY UDDER"

"EXCUSE ME!! Where is my FOOD?!"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny girl!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol. That cracks me up!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL they are quite demanding!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her cute little FF udder is growing by the day. I have a very strong feeling that while Myra is small she's going to be an excellent milker! Her teats are bigger than a couple does I have that are twice her size! Her udder is already the size of my in milk ND's. Myra is a bit stunted... and thats a huge bummer. But the buck I bred her to has good milking lines so I might keep her a daughter. Who knows, we'll have to see. Now I really gotta start getting her used to getting on the milking stand. I'm not sure how to go about that since she's blind....

Any suggestions?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd think a ramp up to the stand would be good.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I second the ramp but with something on the sides so she doesn't slip off


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I second the ramp but with something on the sides so she doesn't slip off


I was thinking that too after I posted before


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her little udder is growing! So is her belly. She's getting pretty wide. Much wider than some of my other does. So I hope its twins! I think 1 large kid would be hard on her to birth and 3 might be too many for her to keep track of. So 2 would be perfect.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully she has 2 in there, although sometimes those little ladies can sure surprise you when it comes to getting those big kids out. But, like you, I don't like singles for the same reason. We had a young yearling % Boer birth out a single 10lb. doe last year and I was just amazed.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I will get pics tomorrow. 8 need to do her selenium and vit e. Her belly is so cute. And her udder. Adorbs! She's super cranky. Little princess. I'm praying kidding happens quickly, quietly, that I don't even know till kids are on the ground. Though me watching her like a hawk... probably long and drawn out labor lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's quietly talking to her babies, and every time she pees she whirls around and sniffs the ground. She can't be due before the 19th and her udder still has a ways to go but she's showing good mothering instincts right?

I can't wait. I'm literally going crazy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There she is, such a sweetheart, she is looking really good.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looking good- bet you can't watch for signs of her to start kidding. lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's looking great!
So excited to see her babies, hopefully everything goes smoothly!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay Myra - today is the 19th! Give up the adorable twins you have hiding in there! And make momma proud with a gorgeous productive udder!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

C'mon Mini Myras! :clap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She is so precious! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her ears!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any progress Dayna?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Not yet, I checked on her this morning and her little udder is still not over full, no goo. Since I didn't see her bred I only have a general outline of time. The buck was only here for 4 weeks, and kidding just started on the big girls who he was in with first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is Myra today?

Give her a big hug for me.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my! I haven't been on here in years it feels like so to see her come from almost dying and blind to be having kids soon is crazy!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ms Thang herself!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Look at that belly! Little porker. :lol:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just love Myra


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too.

Oh she looks marvelous.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Myra is looking a bit labory today. Her udder is still not over full though. But white mucous, quiet talking, pawing the ground, mushy ligs. I will keep a VERY close eye on her throughout the day!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and of course when I need to check her often today is the day the drought decides to end....


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:lol: but of course! I was about 2 minutes from between the goat's area and my house when I got caught in the downpour. :doh: Very nearly soaked to the bone. *searches* there's no wet and bedraggled emoticon...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Myra babies


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Any news?


opcorn:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nada, little brat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and she's gone back to "don't touch me" hahahahaha what a diva!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a booger.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Dayna said:


> Oh and she's gone back to "don't touch me" hahahahaha what a diva!


What a drama queen! "Look, mom, babies! Psyche!" :lol:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a punk! She's still holding out, but her udder is MUCH larger this afternoon!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't get over how stinking cute she is! She looks good, hopefully she decide to kid soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is filling.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's looking closer!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

The wait is killing me, I can't imagine how you must be feeling!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pretty Girl! Lurking....


Well, truth be told, I want to see adorable kid pictures


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats!! I've been silently following  Is she done with twins or is there another?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think twins is it. I will go re check in a bit. She's being the BEST mother! She's cleaning everything in sight. When they try to nurse she's moving her udder towards the kids, one got under her leg and she stood there with her leg in the air! I had real hopes she would be a good mom and it looks like she is. 

Looked like bucks so the doe string is over!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Mini Myras! We need dry pics!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yippee!!! Great news to wake up to this morning!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!!!
Good job Myra!!
Can't wait to see more pictures of them:woohoo:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Aw, good job Myra! She has some beautiful babies there and it sounds like she really loves motherhood. It's good to see she's got some help from her white friend. Every mother needs a sitter sometimes.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

:stars: Yahoo! That's great! Go Myra!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's still being a great mom. I still have to double check but I believe bucks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

AWWW!!!  They are soo stinkin' CUTE!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty flashy. Love the markings.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, a big congrats.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:woohoo:
Those guys are precious! Their markings are awesome.
That's so wonderful to hear Myra is such a good mom! :stars:
Congratulations Dayna!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

So happy to see the little guys - nice to hear Myra likes being a mom - nice looking udder too

Now you just need to plan a "get a Myra Kid" auction for when they're weaned. lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Myra popped some seriously adorable babies. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Adorable babies
Congrats!!
So happy everything went well!


----------

